# We Have another Spammer Suza 11



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I just received two messages from this member. Seems like it is one of those letter from Nigeria wanting money. Please ban this member. I can't report this any other way through the direct message.

Thanks


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know! I've banned the user from the site.

cheers,
Leahdorus


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah I got 2 messages as well. Good job mods.


----------

